# Ryobi BS 901 Band Saw



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Greetings,

Just purchased this Ryobi BS 901 from Craigslist for $50. I see that the newer models have a work light and am wondering if I can modify my unit to accept one of these lights. Unfortunately web site images only show the front of the saw and not the back and the parts breakdowns are fuzzy at best. The Ryobi tech line was pretty much a waste of time. 

Anyone have any ideas or sources to go to? Would also like to replace the rubbing blocks and add bearing guides in addition to the thrust bearings it comes with.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to Home Depot yesterday hoping to be able to check out a newer model of this saw on display to see how the work light is mounted. No luck.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure you can mount one up, you just need to get creative...

As far as the blocks go, I am pretty sure you can use Cool Blocks. Just measure yours up to insure you are getting the right size.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

dbhost said:


> As far as the blocks go, I am pretty sure you can use Cool Blocks. Just measure yours up to insure you are getting the right size.


I know I can jury rig one up but I was hoping to be able to use the updated model's mounting hardware and incorporate it into mine.

I would prefer to convert to bearing guides if possible.


----------

